#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   TNF alpha Indikation >

## lucy230279

So, 
ich bin dann erstmal für ne Woche im Krankenhaus. Da Mtx net wirklich Wirkung zeigt, versuchen wir es doch jetzt mal mit den Blockern. 
Meine Rheumatologin schickt mich als Versuchskaninchen in die Uniklinik nach Halle/Saale, da sie bei einer Studie mitmacht.
Es soll wohl neue Blocker geben. 
Hab keine Ahnung,was die da mit mir machen werden, aber hauptsache es hilft und ich werde mal schmerzfrei.. 
habt ihr denn erfahrung mit tnf-alpha-blockern? wirken die besser als die anderen medis?

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Glaubst du das es neue gibt. Ich weiß es leider nicht wirklich. Es gibt Remicade, Enbrel, Humira, Mabthera,  
Ich bekomme Remicade, aber das weißt du ja. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.  
Hatte Humira auch.  
Aber wenn du erkältet bist, bist du dir sicher das du dann wegen einer TNF Blocker Therapieeinstellung ins Kh sollst? Ich weiß nur das ich TNF Alpha Blocker nie bekommen habe, solange ich erkältet war. 
Auch bei OP´s wurde immer pausiert.

----------


## lucy230279

aber ich möchte das jetzt mal durchziehn, hab keine lust mehr auf schmerzen..
und die erkältung bekomm ich bis morgen hin, denke ich.. 
bin nur heiser und ein wenig reizhusten

----------


## sun

Dann wird es vielleicht gehen.  
Ich drück dir die Daumen.  
Deshalb wird bei mir jedesmal vor der Infusion Blut abgenommen. Wegen Infektionen und so.

----------


## lucy230279

die blocker gibts per infusion ? 
gibts auch die möglichkeit selbst zu spritzen, oder so?

----------


## sun

Hallo" 
Es gibt verschiedene TNF Alpha Blocker.   *Remicade* 
Der Antikörper wird als intravenöse Infusion über zwei Stunden oder länger in einer Dosierung von in der Regel 3 bis 5 mg pro kg Körpergewicht verabreicht. Die Infusionen müssen zuerst nach 2 Wochen, dann nach 6 Wochen, später in der Regel – je nach Wirkung – regelmäßig nach 8 Wochen wiederholt werden.
 Infliximab verteilt sich im Gefäßsystem, wo es noch bis zu 8 Wochen später nachweisbar ist. Dort blockiert er die TNFα-gesteuerte Freisetzung von entzündungsauslösenden Botenstoffen (Zytokine) und führt somit in vielen Fällen nach zwei Wochen zu einer deutlichen Reduktion der Entzündungen. Da der Antikörper ein chimäres Produkt aus menschlichem und tierischem Protein (Mensch/Maus) ist, können Überempfindlichkeitsreaktionen auftreten. Auch infusionsbedingte Reaktionen wie Fieber, Hautausschlag mit Juckreiz, Schüttelfrost, Atemnot und Brustschmerzen sind möglich.
 Da Infliximab Immunreaktionen beeinflusst und unter der Behandlung unter anderem latente Tuberkulose wiederaufflammen kann, muss der Behandlung ein Test auf TBC vorangehen, der negativ sein muss. Auch muss während der gesamten Behandlungsdauer das Blutbild überwacht werden. Weitere Informationen insbesondere zu Nebenwirkungen unter den unten angegebenen Links.
 Die Behandlung ist wegen der gentechnischen Gewinnung des Wirkstoffs äußerst teuer (ca. 1700 € für 2x100 mg Pulver zur Herstellung einer Infusions-Lösung).   *
Enbrel*  
Es gibt Enbrel, das kann man selbst spritzen. Einmal oder zweimal wöchentlich. ES gibt da jetzt verschieden Varianten. Entweder 25 mg dann 2mal die Woche. s.c gespritzt oder 50 mg das bekommt man einmal wöchentlich.  
Etanercept ist ein gentechnologisch hergestelltes Fusionsprotein, das in Ovarialzelllinien des Chinesischen Hamsters (CHO-Zellen) produziert wird. Es ist ein dimeres chimäres Protein, das aus der extrazellulären Ligandenbindungsdomäne des humanen Tumornekrosefaktor-Rezeptors 2 (TNFR2/p75) verbunden mit der Fc-Untereinheit des IgG1-Antikörpers des Menschen besteht. Etanercept besteht aus 934 Aminosäuren und besitzt eine Molekülmasse von etwa 150 kDa.  *Humira*  
Dann gibt es Humira das spritzt man sich normal alle zwei Wochen.  
Adalimumab ist ein humaner monoklonaler Antikörper vom Typ IgG1, der hoch spezifisch an das Protein Tumornekrosefaktor alpha (TNF-α) bindet und seine Wirkung neutralisiert. TNF-α ist ein wichtiger Signalstoff des Immunsystems. Bei entzündlichen Erkrankungen wie rheumatoider Arthritis liegt TNF-α in erhöhter Konzentration vor; die Neutralisierung von TNF-α durch Adalimumab führt zu einer raschen Besserung verschiedener Entzündungsparameter wie C-reaktives Protein und Interleukin-6. In placebokontrollierten Studien konnte gezeigt werden, dass Patienten nach Adalimumab-Behandlung deutlich verbessertes Ansprechen entsprechend den Kriterien des American College of Rheumatology (ACR) zeigten. Auch ein verzögertes Fortschreiten der Erkrankung und eine verbesserte Lebensqualität konnte festgestellt werden. Die Verbesserung wurde bis zu drei Jahre lang bestimmt und hielt über diesen Zeitraum an.
 Arzneistoffe, die ähnlich wie Adalimumab als TNF-Antagonist wirken, sind der chimäre monoklonale Antikörper Infliximab und das Fusionsprotein Etanercep  *Mabthera* 
Und Mabthera, das ist ganz neu, aber soweit ich weiß zurzeit nur für RA zugelassen. Das gibt es immer in Blöcken. Wie genau weißt ich nicht. Ich weiß nur das man einen Block bekommt und dann vielleicht ein Jahr nichts mehr braucht. Wie gesagt, das weiß ich leider nicht genau.  
Enbrel und Humira muß im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt werden, müssen die anderen Medis auch. Aber die anderen brauchst du nicht zu Hause aufbewahren.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
vielen dank für die ausführliche antwort, werde berichten, wie es da so war und welcher blocker es ist.

----------


## iphigenie

also ich spritze mir seit einem jahr in etwa enbrel 50mg/woche, ich bin super zufrieden damit!! meinen knochen ging es nie besser!! bin zwar nicht durchgehend schmerzfrei, aber besser als vorher ist es allemal!!

----------


## Cira

ich spritze seit ungefähr 2 1/2 Jahren alle 10-11 Tage auch 50 mg Enbrel und bin super
 damit zufrieden.Weiß allerdings nicht,ob meine "Innere Unruhe" seit einem Jahr etwas mit Enbrel zu tun hat.Vielleicht sind es auch meine Wechseljahre. 
Viele Grüße
Cira

----------


## Nocci66

Hallo du, ich habe auch juvenile Rheuamtoide Arthritis, und bekomme morgen die zweite Infusions Remicade, TNF Blocker.. bis jetzt naja, der ellenbogen wird etwas besse aber das Knie schlechter.. muss immer alle 14 Tage nach Kiel in die Rheumaambulant, aber wieso musst du stationär??Bei mir hat mtx auch nicht mehr geholfen, glr von Conny

----------


## lucy230279

@nocci, 
meine ärztin hat mit dem kh zusammengearbeitet und die haben mich mal gründlicher durchgecheckt.. 
hab ja dann arava bekommen,aber net vertragen..mal sehn wie es weiter geht..bleibe derzeit bei mtx-spritzen

----------


## lucy230279

so, nachdem ich heute mein seminar aufgrund von schmerzen abbrechen musste..war ich bei meiner ärztin...finger, handgelenke, ellenbogen..alles wieder voller entzündungen..meine ärztin bedauert mich (na prima!)  :angry_10:  
jetzt bekomm ich ab donnerstag enbrel gespritzt, also einen tnf-alpha-blocker, das heißt ich darf mich dann 2 mal die woche spritzen, einmal mtx und einmal enbrel..seufz..na da werde ich bald aussehen wie ein junkie.. :angry_hair:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> so, nachdem ich heute mein seminar aufgrund von schmerzen abbrechen musste..war ich bei meiner ärztin...finger, handgelenke, ellenbogen..alles wieder voller entzündungen..meine ärztin bedauert mich (na prima!)  
> jetzt bekomm ich ab donnerstag enbrel gespritzt, also einen tnf-alpha-blocker, das heißt ich darf mich dann 2 mal die woche spritzen, einmal mtx und einmal enbrel..seufz..na da werde ich bald aussehen wie ein junkie..

 Was willst du den? Das die Schmerzen weniger werden, oder dich permanent beklagen das alles schlecht ist? 
 Das war doch das was du haben wolltest einen TNF Blocker oder täusche ich mich? 
Ich an deiner Stelle wäre froh wenn endlich eines der Medikamente anschlägt und 
mir nicht Gedanken machen wie du deswegen vll aussehen könntest. 
MTX kann intravenös (in die Vene) *UND* intramuskulär (in den Muskel) verabreicht werden!
Enbrel wird meines Wissens nach subcutan (unter die Haut) gespritzt. 
Also ist die Gefahr das du einem Junkie ähnlich sehen wirst eher als gering einzustufen! 
Eine sehr gute Freundin von uns spritzt sich seit über 30 Jahren Insulin jeden Tag 2- 3mal......

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy,  
das schriebst Du am 03.02.08:   

> Meine Rheumatologin schickt mich als Versuchskaninchen in die Uniklinik nach Halle/Saale, da sie bei einer Studie mitmacht.
> Es soll wohl neue Blocker geben. 
> Hab keine Ahnung,was die da mit mir machen werden, *aber hauptsache es hilft und ich werde mal schmerzfrei.*.

 
Das hast Du gestern oder heute nacht irgendwann geschrieben:   

> so, nachdem ich heute mein seminar aufgrund von schmerzen abbrechen musste..war ich bei meiner ärztin...finger, handgelenke, ellenbogen..alles wieder voller entzündungen..meine ärztin bedauert mich (na prima!)  
> jetzt bekomm ich ab donnerstag enbrel gespritzt, also einen tnf-alpha-blocker, das heißt ich darf mich dann 2 mal die woche spritzen, einmal mtx und einmal enbrel..seufz..na da werde ich bald aussehen wie ein junkie..

 Was denn nun? Vielleicht mal nen blauen Fleck durch ne kleine Spritze oder schmerzfrei? 
Eine Ärztin, die mich bedauern würde, wäre schon lange nicht mehr meine Ärztin, aber auch zu diesem Thema haben wir uns hier schon hinreichend ausgelassen, auch schon vor 2 Jahren.  
Wieso gehst Du eigentlich immer erst so spät zum Arzt? Die Gelenke sind doch sicher nicht erst seit gestern total entzündet, das kündigt sich doch vorher schon an. Wieviele und welche Schmerztabletten hast Du denn genommen, daß Du den Arztbesuch so lange rauszögern konntest? Nimmst Du aktuell Kortison? 
Lucy, ich verstehe Dich einfach nicht! Anstelle Dich zu freuen, daß vielleicht endlich das richtige Medikament gefunden ist und Du Dein Leben genießen kannst in Zukunft mit wesentlich weniger oder sogar ohne Schmerzen, beklagst Du Dich, daß Du das Med. spritzen mußt. Na und? Es gibt soviel Schlimmeres als alle paar Tage ne Spritze i.m. oder s.c.!

----------


## lucy230279

also nun mal langsam.. 
natürlich freue ich mich, dass ich nun endlich mal das richtige medikament bekomme..
ich hab außerdem nicht gejammert.. bin ja froh wenn es hilft... 
im krankenhaus hab ich keine blocker bekommen, weil erst eine 2. basistherapie versagen muss..(okay, das hätte meine ärztin auch vorher wissen können, aber naja).. 
ich war die letzten monate schmerzfrei und dann kamen die schmerzen erst in den letzten tagen ziemlich plötzlich und ich hab den ersten tag genutzt, gleich als ich aus dem urlaub wiedergekommen bin(war net in deutschland) um zum arzt zu gehn.. 
bekomme dann zusätzlich noch cortison 
ach ja, das mit dem junkie war so ja auch net gemeint..spritz ja mtx auch schon sehr lange und man sieht kaum etwas.. 
also, auf eine schmerzfreie zeit

----------


## Teetante

Wieviel Cortison nimmst Du zur Zeit?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> die blocker gibts per infusion ? 
> gibts auch die möglichkeit selbst zu spritzen, oder so?

 In diesem Beitrag willst du selber spritzen und hier:   

> so, nachdem ich heute mein seminar aufgrund von schmerzen abbrechen musste..war ich bei meiner ärztin...finger, handgelenke, ellenbogen..alles wieder voller entzündungen..meine ärztin bedauert mich (na prima!)  
> jetzt bekomm ich ab donnerstag enbrel gespritzt, also einen tnf-alpha-blocker, das heißt ich darf mich dann 2 mal die woche spritzen, einmal mtx und einmal enbrel..seufz..na da werde ich bald aussehen wie ein junkie..

  ....beklagst du dich das du bald aussehen wirst wie ein Junkie! 
Da wird doch mal erlaubt sein zufragen was du nun willst! 
Abgesehen davon das Du mit diesen Medikamenten die rheumatische Erkrankung etwas in den Griff bekommen könntest!

----------


## Teetante

Enbrel, MTX, Cortison und was weiß ich nicht, was Du noch alles nimmst, ich würde tot unterm Tisch liegen.  
Naja, wollen wir mal hoffen, daß das neue Med. nun was bringt.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo ihr zwei Früchtchen, 
ich glaube Lucy wollte dem Forum einfach nur mitteilen, dass sie jetzt TNF Alpha Blocker bekommt,
dass eine zweite Spritze pro Woche keiner als angenehm empfindet ist doch wohl klar,
und das hat sie kund getan, dass sie die Spritze der Entzündung vorzieht,
sollte wohl auch jedem klar sein. 
Also drängt die arme Lucy nicht so in die Ecke, das hat sie nicht verdient  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante, 
bekomm das cortison erst morgen, geh aber mal von 10mg aus..mtx sibnd 15 mg und enbrel weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.. 
wenn das enbrel wirkt, wovon ich mal ausgehe, werde ich keine weiteren schmerztabletten mehr brauchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo ihr zwei Früchtchen, 
> ich glaube Lucy wollte dem Forum einfach nur mitteilen, dass sie jetzt TNF Alpha Blocker bekommt,
> dass eine zweite Spritze pro Woche keiner als angenehm empfindet ist doch wohl klar,
> und das hat sie kund getan, dass sie die Spritze der Entzündung vorzieht,
> sollte wohl auch jedem klar sein. 
> Also drängt die arme Lucy nicht so in die Ecke, das hat sie nicht verdient  
> Liebe Grüße 
> Micha

   :Huh?:  Hab ich das  :Huh?:  
Ich hab nur gelesen und meine Gedanken zurück geschrieben! 
Weil mir das (so) aufgefallen ist!

----------


## Teetante

> @teetante, 
> bekomm das cortison erst morgen, geh aber mal von 10mg aus..

 Naja, 10 mg gehen ja. Mußt Du das nun dauerhaft nehmen oder könntest Du evtl. damit aufhören, wenn die 2 Spritzen wirken?

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante, 
wie gesagt, das weiß ich noch nicht so genau.geh ja nachher nochmal hin und kann dir dann erst die infos geben. 
hoffe natürlich dann damit aufhören zu können (schon wegen dem abnehmen *hihi*)
also genaue infos folgen :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

so bekomm jetzt 50 mg enbrel pro woche, dazu 15 mg mtx und ich soll im mom eine ibuprofen 800 pro tag nehmen..auf cortison verzichten wir erst mal

----------


## Teetante

> so bekomm jetzt 50 mg enbrel pro woche, dazu 15 mg mtx und ich soll im mom *eine ibuprofen 800 pro tag* nehmen..auf cortison verzichten wir erst mal

 Hi Lucy,  
ob Dir das reicht? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bist Du noch nie mit einer Ibu 800 pro Tag hingekommen.  
Mußt Du denn das Cortison ausschleichen oder hörst Du direkt damit auf?

----------


## lucy230279

ich hatte schon vor ner weile ausgeschlichen und hatte dann auch trotzdem keine schmerzen mehr :Smiley:

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
oute mich auch mal als TNF alpha junkie *gg* 
Nehme das Zeug allerdings wegen nem Crohn. Und das Zeug heißt Humira.
Ist eigentlich meine letzte Chance den Crohn in den Griff zu bekommen.
Letztes Jahr fing alles an mit einer fetten Stenose, die zuerst mit Cortison behandelt wurde, was jedoch nix brachte. Danach Op und anschließend nur noch Schmerzen und Durchfälle. Bis zu 20 Stück am Tag, war echt schlimm, habe mich nur noch durch das Arbeitsleben gebissen und bin abends fix und alle auf der Couch eingepennt.
Eigentlich kam ich mir vor wie ein Zombie.
Im Februar dann die Darmspiegelung, da meine Blutwerte eigentlich in Ordnung waren, ich jedoch immer noch total fix und alle war.
Und was war, der Crohn wütete weiter...........ich habs ja gespürt und mein Doc glaubte mir anscheinend nicht sorecht oder war eben mit seinem Latein erstmals am Ende, da ich nix vertragen habe. 
Nach eingehenden Blutuntersuchungen und Lungenröntgen spritze ich mir jetzt Humira.
Muss sagen meinem Darm geht es bedeutend besser, nur noch 5 Durchfälle im Durchschnitt, fix und alle bin ich auch sehr selten........aaaaabbber seit einigen Wochen bekomme ich leider die Nebenwirkungen zu spüren:-(((
Hab nun das Blut untersuchen lassen, da ich Angst hatte dass es etwas Schlimmeres sei, aber Blutwertesind ok.
Nun versuche ich halt mit den Nebenwirkungen irgendwie klar zu kommen. 
Manche Tage fühle ich mich wie im Tran, mir wird total schwindelig, ist ein Gefühl als würde man mit zu niedrigem Blutdruck gleich wegtreten.
Kopfschmerzen, Schmerzen in der rechten Schultergegend, ich sage immer Flügel dazu.
Kribbeln in den Armen und Beinen. Hautjucken, trockene Haut, so dass ich immer cremen muss. Mallorca-Akne die inzwischen wieder weg ist.
Plötzliches Nasen- und Augentriefen. Marmorrierte Haut. 
Kraftlose Arme. (Bemerkte ich beim Radfahren, als ich nach 3 km kaum noch den Lenker halten konnte, so schmerzten meine Arme) 
Wie gesagt die Nebenwirkungen stören mich zwar einwenig, aber meine Lebensqualität ist bedeutend besser als noch vor den Spritzen.
Nur die plötzlichen Schwindelanfälle machten mir doch etwas Angst, aber solange das nur die Nebenwirkungen sind, sehe ich das in nächster Zeit als nen Rausch auf KK-Kosten *gg*   
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange es dauert bis die alpha-blocker wirken?
nach 1-2 monaten? 
nehm es jetzt 3 wochen und bisher nur verschlechterungen..werd mir wohl die gelenke punktieren lassen müssen, kann arme und hände nur noch schwer und unter schmerzen bewegen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *Was sind TNF-alpha-Blocker und wie wirken sie?* 
> TNF-alpha-Blocker sind Arzneimittel, die aus lebenden Zellen in Zellkulturen hergestellt werden. Sie sind körpereigenen Eiweißstoffen sehr ähnlich und greifen direkt in das fehlgeleitete Immunsystem der Patienten ein. In der Therapie verschiedener entzündlich-rheumatischer Erkrankungen hat sich die Blockade des Tumor-Nekrose-Faktors-alpha (TNF-alpha) besonders bewährt.
> In der Entzündungskette des Morbus Bechterew spielt TNF-alpha eine wesentliche Rolle. Der Botenstoff hält die Entzündung aufrecht, regt die Freisetzung anderer Zytokine an und aktiviert dadurch weitere Abwehrzellen. Die Hemmung von TNF-alpha blockiert das Entstehen einer ganzen Reihe weiterer entzündungsfördernder Botenstoffe. Damit kann der Entzündungsprozess durchbrochen und sogar vollkommen zum Erliegen gebracht werden. Auf diese Weise kann eine Verbesserung der Entzündungen sowie der Schmerzsymptome erreicht werden. _ TNF-alpha-Blocker wirken sehr schnell. Die meisten Patienten berichten von Verbesserungen der Gelenksymptome innerhalb der ersten zwei Wochen. Quelle: http://www.abbott-care.de/cms/pub_as.../index_de.html_

 und liest du auch (noch)mal hier klick mich

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, danke schubser..hab morgen labortermin, werde mal nachfragen, wie lange es voraussichtlich dauern könnte..

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Wie gehts dir denn jetzt damit :Huh?:   
Als ich damals Enbrel bekam, war es noch üblich zweimal die Woche 25 mg zu spritzen. Jetzt braucht man sich nur noch einmal die Woche spritzen.  
Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie lange man wartet, bis man richtig sagen kann, es wirkt nicht. Ich glaub schon ein paar Monate. Aber die meisten berichten schon recht früh, das es gut wirkt.

----------


## lucy230279

spritz einmal die woche mtx 15 mg und 50 mg enbrel.. 
war heute morgen zum blutabnehmen bei meiner rheumatologin..sie hat mich gefragt wie es mir geht..als ich ihr sagte, dass es eher schlimmer wird, kam als antwort "dann scheint es bei ihnen nicht zu wirken" hab in 2 wochen termin bei ihr..mal schaun wie es mir dann geht

----------


## lucy230279

sodela, war heute bei meiner ärztin..sie war, wie immer entsetzt.. 
enbrel hat überhaupt nix gebracht... 
kurz gesagt, bei mir haben bis jetzt mtx, arava und enbrel versagt..die entzündungen werden immer schlimmer, knöchel, zehen, finger, handgelenke, ellenbogen, knie..alles im eimer..
enbrel haben wir abgesetzt.. 
hab heute cortison bekommen, 30mg ausschleichend, dazu weitere mtx-spritzen und ne neue überweisung ins krankenhaus. am 09. gehts los.. 
vermute mal,da gibts nen weiteren blocker, vielleicht humira?
hat jemand damit erfahrung?

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy,  
sei mir nicht böse, aber so langsam glaube ich, daß Du irgendwas anderes hast als das, worauf man Dich behandelt bzw. versucht zu behandeln.  
Cortison 30 mg ausschleichend ist relativ wenig, wenn alles so entzündet ist. Wie sollst Du denn ausschleichen? 
Hast Du denn Schmerzmedis bekommen gestern bei Deiner Ärztin oder war sie so gelähmt vor Entsetzen, daß sie nur die KH-Überweisung ausgestellt hat? Überweisung heißt ja nicht stationär, sondern nur Vorstellung in der Ambulanz. Was soll das bringen? 
Ich glaub, Du solltest Dir mal einen neuen Rheumatologen suchen, irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, Du bist da nicht in den kompetentesten Händen.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea, 
werde stationär aufgenommen. 
wir nehmen im mom nur wenig cortison, so dass ich nicht kerngesund ins kh gehe, das wäre ja sinnlos mit den untersuchungen dann... 
hab wieder tramal bekommen, aber davon wende ich nur sehr wenig an

----------


## sun

Hallo liebe Lucy 
Also ich muss sagen, Enbrel hat mir auch nichts geholfen. Das ist leider garnicht so selten, das ein TNF Alpha Blocker nicht hilft, aber dafür ein anderer.  
Humira und Remicade sind im Prinzip ja gleich aufgebaut bzw gehen gleich an die Entzündung dran. Enbrel macht das ein wenig anders.  
Mir hat Humira geholfen. Aber ich musste dann wieder aufhören, weil sie den Verdacht hatten, das meine Tachykardien davon kämen. War aber leider nicht so. So bekam ich dann wieder REmicade. Remicade war auch mein erstes Medikament was ich an TNF Alpha Blocker bekommen habe. Remicade hat mir damals schon geholfen nur nicht so lange. Deshalb sind wir auf Humira umgestiegen. Nun bin ich ja bei einem Spezialisten von Morbus bechterew der in der Forschung und so dabei ist. Der kennt sich da genau aus und dadurch habe ich nun auch Remicade in kürzeren Intervallen bekommen.  
Er meinte es sei ganz ganz wichtig das ich wieder damit anfange.  
Kennt sich deine Ärztin schon richtig damit aus? Und warum sollst du wegen einem neuen TNF Alpha Blocker wieder ins Krankenhaus. Kann das nicht sie machen, bzw die im Krankenhaus ambulant. Also das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.  
Oder wollen die doch noch was anderes untersuchen,w eil sie sich nicht mehr sicher sind?

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
so genau weiß ich das nicht, warum sie mich ins kh schickt...aber ich kann mich nur noch unter schmerzmedis bewegen und das kann ja auf dauer net so weitergehn. 
meine ärztin hat im kh angerufen und nachgefragt, ob sie mir einen neuen blocker geben soll oder ob sie das erst abklären wollen..naja und da hat sie wohl verlangt, dass ich nochmal hinkomme

----------


## lucy230279

so jetzt liege ich hier im krankenhaus und harre der dinge die da kommen..mal sehn..humira wurde schon angedeutet, näheres werde ich sicherlich noch in erfahrung bringen

----------


## Stine

Hallo Lucy!
Schicke Dir liebe Besserungsgrüsse ins Krankenhaus und hoffe, dass Dir endlich mal etwas mehr geholfen wird!
Hoffe, dass es nicht zu langweilig dort ist und dass Du mit Deinen Bettnachbarn ordentlich einen "drauf machen" kannst -  :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Seit wann bist du denn, ich wünsche dir alles erdenklilche.  
Ok und halte uns am laufenden.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo christina, 
hab ein einzelzimmer und darf mich zumindestens in dieser hinsicht fühlen wie ein privatpatient :laughter10:  
also der chefarzt hat jetzt von humira abgeraten und wir gehn jetzt zu remicade über..na mal sehn.. 
steh noch unter wirkung von tramal, aber selbst jetzt bin ich nicht schmerzfrei..
hab morgen erstmal szintigraphie..na schaun wir mal was dabei herauskommt..

----------


## Teetante

> steh noch unter wirkung von tramal, aber selbst jetzt bin ich nicht schmerzfrei..
> hab morgen erstmal szintigraphie..na schaun wir mal was dabei herauskommt..

 Wieviel Tramal nimmst Du bzw. geben sie Dir dort im KH? 
Hast Du schon ein Ergebnis von der Szintigraphie? (was wurde überhaupt per Szinti untersucht, Hände, Arme etc?) 
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

hatte heute leider noch keine szintigraphie, wird wohl erst morgen werden..keine ahnung..ich nehme auch an, dass es dann den ganzen körper betreffen wird, auf jeden fall füße/sprunggelenke, knie, finger, handgelenke, ellenbogen.. 
hab heut noch kein tramal genommen, die werden mich umstellen, werd mir nachher erstmal was holen...mal sehn, was es ist..gestern waren es insgesamt 375mg... 
außerdem werde ich mir noch was zum einschlafen geben lassen..denn die erste nacht habe ich nur 2 stunden und die 2. nur 1,5h geschlafen.. 
morgen wird wohl auch physio beginnen..hoffe dass sie mich nicht wieder schon freitag rausschmeißen, denn ich möchte gern schmerzfrei hier raus..alleine bekomme ich das zu hause wieder net hin 
sie meinten auch, dass die erste infusion net im kh sondern bei meiner rheumatologin gemacht werden soll..ist das denn üblich? immerhin kostet eine infusion 1700,- eur.. 
und das dann aller 2 wochen
schieben die die kosten einfach ab? :embarrassed_cut:  
oder sollte net die erste infusion eh unter aufsicht gemacht werden?

----------


## lucy230279

ergänzung: 
soeben hat mir die schwester mein tramal weggenommen  :angry_hair: 
aber is vielleicht besser so...hab jetzt was anderes bekommen, namen wollte sie mir net sagen..so was ähnliches wie paracetamol :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy,  
naja, das die Schwester Dir Dein Tramal weggenommen hat, sehe ich mal so, daß sie auf ärztliche Anweisung gehandelt hat. Wenn Du unter 375 mg immer noch nicht schmerzfrei bist, dann sollten sie Dich umstellen, was sie ja wohl gerade tun.  
Da ich was von Einzelzimmer und Chefarzt gelesen habe, nehme ich weiter an, daß Du entweder privat zusatzversichert bist oder aber ein interessanter Fall. Egal was nun zutrifft, frage doch einfach mal gezielt, was Du nun bekommst an Schmerzmedis. Paracetamol mit Sicherheit nicht, dann kannst Du auch direkt Traubenzucker nehmen! 
Wegen der Infusion habe ich keine Ahnung, klar können die die Kosten abschieben auf die niedergelassene Rheumatologin, warum auch nicht? Sie könnten es auch im KH machen, warum, wieso, weshalb sie das tun oder nicht tun solltest Du aber die behandelnden Ärzte fragen und nicht uns hier. Wir sind nicht vor Ort im KH! 
So langsam aber sicher glaube ich, daß Du entweder als "Versuchskaninchen" dort angesehen wirst oder aber - was ich eher denke - Du hast irgendwas anderes als eine cP. Die machen dort ja auch nicht aus lauter Lust und Laune eine Szintigraphie, denn auch diese kostet enorm viel Geld.  
Warum fragst Du da eigentlich nicht ganz genau nach, was sie dort machen oder planen? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wie man sich so ergeben in ein KH legen kann und der Dinge harrt, die mit einem veranstaltet werden oder eben auch nicht. Sorry.  
*aufreg* 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

also, 
ich bin weder zusatzversichert noch privatpatient. das einzelzimmer hatte ich auch nur 2 nächte..weil nix anderes frei war... 
lieg jetzt im 4bett zimmer.. 
der chefarzt kommt hier üblicherweise zu jedem patienten.  

> solltest Du aber die behandelnden Ärzte fragen und nicht uns hier. Wir sind nicht vor Ort im KH

 entschuldige bitte dass ich erlaubt hab zu fragen..hätt ja sein können, jemand hat damit erfahrung.. 
und ich bin weder ergeben noch sonst irgendwas..möchte nur schmerzfrei werden und da ich ja nun mal kein mediziner bin..höre ich auf das was gesagt wird.. 
aber ich werde auf jeden fall nachfragen

----------


## StarBuG

Hier kann jeder Fragen, was er will. 
Ansonsten können wir das Forum auch zu machen,
denn alle Fragen hier kann man auch seinem Arzt stellen.
Und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass Lucy noch ihre behandelnden Ärzte fragen wird,
aber im Klinikalltag ist dafür manchmal wenig Zeit, oder man denkt während der Visite nicht dran. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

> Hier kann jeder Fragen, was er will.

 Ja, ja, ja. War klar, daß das jetzt wieder kommt!  
Dann beantworte Du ihr doch ihre Fragen als Arzt, noch dazu in einer Klinik tätig.

----------


## Maggie

Hi Lucy, 
haben die überhaupt mal geschaut ob Deine Lunge ok ist(geröngt)?? Ob Du eine latente TB hast??
Wurde bei mir vor der Gabe von Humira gemacht und sollte auch vor der Infusion  von Remicade gemacht werden. Zudem sollte die erste Infusion im KKH gegeben werden, so kenne ich das, denn die Nebenwirkungen können sehr heftig sein.
Über die hohen Kosten hab ich mir auch zuerst nen Kopf gemacht, aber ich bekomme das Zeug von der Uniklinik verschrieben und die haben ja kein Budget. 
Der Inhalt meines Kühlschrankes ist übrigens mehr wert, als der Kühlschrank mit Gefrierkombi *lööl* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

@maggie, 
tb und röntgen haben sie bereits im februar abgeklärt.
hatte bis jetzt nur ekg und lungenfunktionstest..da war alles super 
der inhalt des kühlschranks mit den blockern dürfte dann bei  mir mehr wert sein, als fast die ganze küche *lol*
wie gesagt, i frag morgen mal

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ergänzung: 
> soeben hat mir die schwester mein tramal weggenommen 
> aber is vielleicht besser so...hab jetzt was anderes bekommen, namen wollte sie mir net sagen..so was ähnliches wie paracetamol

 
Das würde ich mir auf keinen Fall bieten lassen, das ich auf meine Frage keine Antwort erhalte!
Immerhin geht es um mich als Patienten um meinen Körper und meine Krankheit, letztlich sogar um mein Geld.
Paracetamol, ist bei solchen Schmerzen wie du sie angibst sicherlich völlig ungeeignet! 
Was ich hier im Forum schon oft geschrieben habe: _
nimm einen Zettel und einen Stift zur Hand und notiere dir alle Fragen die dir in den Sinn kommen wegen den Schmerzen, der Erkrankung, den heftigen Schmerzmitteln... und Frage es den behandelten Arzt, den Chefarzt das Pflegepersonal._ 
Und reagiere nicht so:  

> entschuldige bitte dass ich erlaubt hab zu fragen..hätt ja sein können, jemand hat damit erfahrung.. 
> und ich bin weder ergeben noch sonst irgendwas..möchte nur schmerzfrei werden und da ich ja nun mal kein mediziner bin..höre ich auf das was gesagt wird..

 Den das war sicherlich als Hinweis/ Tipp gemeint!
Wenn du jetzt sowieso im KH liegst ist es doch DIE Möglichkeit (fast) alle Fragen los zu werden, oder nicht?
Den die haben sicherlich Erfahrung!
Dort ist das Fachpersonal das dich und deine Krankheitsgeschichte kennt.
Nur wenn du mit denen im KH komunizierst, können die ihr Wissen über dich erweitern und somit dir besser und gezielter Helfen. 
Ansonsten gute Besserung.

----------


## Teetante

Gibt es denn nun Neuigkeiten bzgl. Schmerzmittel (welches?) und/oder Ergebnisse der Szintigraphie?  
Oder gar Therapievorschläge...?

----------


## lucy230279

also, 
hab mir heute den stationsarzt "gekrallt" und um ein persönliches gespräch gebeten..er hat sich auch sofort zeit genommen. 
hier die ergebnisse: 
bekomme jetzt morgens und abends 100 mg tramal, aber in absehbarer zeit umstellung auf valoron.. 
dazu physiotherapie hier beginnend im krankenhaus.. 
welchen alpha-blocker es geben wird,da ist er sich noch unklar ob infliximab oder retuximab, da warten wir die ergebnisse der szintigraphie ab, die ich bisher noch net hatte. 
auch ist er sich noch nicht sicher, ob es eine rheumatoide arthritis oder eine psoriasisarthritis ist.. 
gibt genug anzeichen für beide, aber die abklärung gestaltet sich schwierig.. 
die aussichten net so schnell im rollstuhl zu landen sind relativ gut, weil erst wenige therapien versucht wurden.. 
werde eventuell zum studienobjekt.. 
die ersten 2 infusionen gibts hier im kh, danach beginnend im abstand von 2 wochen entweder im kh oder bei der rheumatologin.. 
wie lange ich hier noch verweilen darf, weiß ich noch nicht

----------


## lucy230279

@ schubser, danke für die genesungswünsche

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also Remicade kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das du es alle zwei Wochen bekommen sollst. 
Und bei Rituximab weiß ich es leider nicht.  
Remicade wird meist so begonnen zu einschleich 0,2,6 und dann alle sechs bis acht Wochen.  
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen und bei starken Fällen anderen Plan. Will jetzt nicht sagen das ich einen starken Verlauf habe, naja eigentlich laut Ärzte ja. Egal. Aufjedenfall bekomme ich die Remicade alle vier Wochen.  
Und Remicade zu lagern würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen. Humira musste ich auch zu Hause lagern. Aber Remicade hat dann mein Hausarzt bei sich. Dort bekomme ich meine Remicade auch.  
Früher als ich noch zum Rheumadoc in die Klinik fahren musste. Habe ich das Medi ganz frisch beim Hausarzt gekühlt, der gab mir eine extra Kühltasche die für den Transport der Medis ist mit und natürlich waren dort auch Kühlpacks in richtiger Temp dabei und so bin ich gleich in die Klinik gefahren. Ist wohl sehr wichtig und streng die Kühlkette nie unterbrechen zu lassen.  
Szinti werden sie sich ganzkörperszinti machen. Aber ich hoffe auch mit Kontrastmittel. Sage ihnen bitte dann welche Gelenk aktuell am meisten schmerzen. DAnn haben die von den GElenken bei mir noch immer ein extra Aufnahme machen lassen. Eben nur von diesen Gelenken. Wichtig war es bei mir wohl immer an den Fersen die haben sie meistens extra gemacht. Ich glaub das kommt auf die Stelle drauf an.  
Na mal sehen wie sie weiter machen werden.  
Also gute und bis dann

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun,
vielen dank für deinen tipp. 
hab mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt, der abstand zwischen den remicadeinfusionen wird natürlich auch verlängert, so wie du es beschrieben hast. 
kann man remicade auch selber spritzen?
bin mir net ganz sicher ob es das war, oder das humira..das hab ich auf jeden fall erstmal abgelehnt..denn morgens bekomme ich meine hand nicht bis zum bauch geführt. 
das haben sie auch gleich eingesehn 
weiß noch net, wann szinti ist, morgen früh, 7 uhr lass ich mich erstmal zur knochendichtemessung fahren, mit krankentransport. 
sie wollen wohl osteoporose ausschließen..kann man das in so jungen jahren schon bekommen?
na mal sehn..hoffe net, dass die was finden..das fehlte noch :shy_5new:

----------


## Teetante

Können die das da nicht im KH machen die Knochendichtemessung? Wegen Krankentransport...

----------


## Maggie

Hi Lucy, 
Remicade gibt es nur als Infusion. Humira wird gespritzt. 
Humira ist aber ein ganz anderer Wirkstoff als Remicade.  
Lieber Gruß und Gute Besserung Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

@maggie, 
vielen dank für die schnelle aufklärung, na dann wird es net humira. 
@teetante 
nee die knochendichtemessung is hier irgendwo in der stadt..keine ahnung kenn mi da net aus..

----------


## lucy230279

die orthopädische klinik ist hier an nem ganz anderen standort, deshalb der transport..
ergebnis war i.o. keine osteoporose..
nur meine rechte körperseite ist halt n halben zentimeter kürzer, aber ich glaub das ist bei vielen so..also nix besonderes.. 
szinti ist erst am montag..dafür wird das cortison abgesetzt..damit die entzündungen auch sichtbar bleiben..

----------


## sun

Hallo!" 
Also Remicade wird per Infusion verabreicht und Humira gespritzt. Aber das diese zwei Medikament komplett unterschiedlich sind stimmt nicht ganz. Remicade und Humira sind von der Wirkungsweise ähnlich. Enbrel ist hier anders.  
Von Humira geht man eher davon aus,das es weniger zu Nebenwirkungen oder abstossen kommt. Da Humira zu 100 % Human ist, das heißt der erste menschliche Antikörper 
Und Remicade besteht zu 25 % aus Eiweisbestandteilen.  
 	      Adalimumab (z.B. Humira)         
Humira (Wirksubstanz: Adalimumab) ist ein neu entwickeltes Arzneimittel zur Therapie der rheumatoiden Arthritis (chronischen Polyarthritis).    
Es gehört in die Medikamentenklasse der biologischen Medikamente (biologicals).  
 Biologische Medikamente sind Arzneimittel aus einer ganz neuen Medikamentenklasse. Diese Medikamentenklasse der biologicals unterscheidet sich vollkommen von allen bislang in der Rheumatologie zum Einsatz kommenden Therapieformen.  
 Es handelt sich dabei um Substanzen, die mit modernster Biotechnologie unter sehr hohem technischen Aufwand und unter Einsatz aufwendigster Entwicklungs- und Fertigungsmethoden hergestellt werden.  
 Ihre Bezeichnung haben biologische Therapien daher, daß sie durch die medikamentöse Verabreichung von biotechnologisch hergestellten Substanzen gezielt in biologische Mechanismen der Krankheitsentstehung und des Krankheitsverlaufs im Körper eingreifen.       
	     	     		 		Sie sind hier: Startseite » Info  » Biol. Therapie  » Was ist TNF-alpha?        	 	    Was ist TNF-alpha? 	       	      	     	     	        	       		 	 		 		 			TNF-alpha (Tumor-Nekrose-Faktor alpha) ist eines der wichtigsten pro-inflammatorischen Zytokine, d.h. eine körpereigene Substanz, die eine Entzündung im Körper verstärkt. Bei der chronischen Polyarthritis wird es in großer Menge in den befallenen Gelenken gefunden. Dort wird es im Gelenk von den sogenannten synovialen Makrophagen und Lymphozyten produziert. TNF-alpha ist im Gelenk von Patienten mit einer chronischen Polyarthritis, wahrscheinlich aber auch bei anderen entzündlich-rheumatischen Erkrankungen, wesentlich am Prozess der entzündlichen Gelenkzerstörung beteiligt.   So steuert TNF-alpha über andere Zytokine wie Interleukin-1 (IL-1) und Interleukin-6 (IL-6) wesentliche lokale und systemische Entzündungsreaktionen. Insbesondere über IL-1 kommt es zu einer Aktivierung der synovialen Fibroblasten (Bindegewebszellen in der Gelenkinnenhaut) und einer entzündlichen Zerstörung des Gelenkknorpels. IL-6 ist ein wichtiges pro-inflammatorisches Zytokin, das vor allem die Produktion von sogenannten Akute-Phase-Proteinen in der Leber anregt und damit wesentlich die sogenannte systemische Entzündungsreaktion vermittelt, u.a. auch die Bildung von c-reaktivem Protein (CRP).    *Abb.: Die zentrale Rolle von TNF-alpha bei der rheumatischen Entzündung:* TNF-alpha steht als Botenstoff im Zentrum der Krankheitsprozesse, die in die 4 Hauptmanifestationen der Entzündung der rheumatoiden Arthritis münden: Die Synovialitis, d.h. die Entzündung der Gelenkinnenhaut, die Gewebewucherung (Pannusbildung) und entzündliche Zerstörung von Gelenkknorpel und Knochen, die lokale Schmerzauslösung, die in der weiteren Folge u.a. auch durch die Cyclooxygenase (COX-2) und die Prostaglandine vermittelt wird und nicht zuletzt die systemischen Manifestationen, die sich z.B. in der Akute-Phase-Antwort und anderen systemischen Entzündungszeichen (u.a. Anstieg von BSG und CRP) äussern.    		 			 	 		 	 		 		 			TNF-alpha spielt darüber hinaus auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der Auslösung lokaler Entzündungsvorgange durch die Induktion von entzündungsvermittelnden Enzymen. So kommt es unter dem Einfluss von TNF-alpha zur Induktion der Cyclooxygenase-2 (COX-2), die wesentlich für den entzündlichen Schmerz in den betroffenen Gelenken und anderen Geweben verantwortlich ist.   
Schau mal hier ein wenig nach   http://www.tiz-info.de/ 
ist glaub ich besser So genau kann ich es auch nicht beschreiben.

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch erstmal dazu das Du noch keine Osteoporose hast . :Smiley: 
Wie waren Deine Werte?
Hoffentlich hast Du Dir die Ergebnisse schriftlich geben lassen denn diese Messung solltest Du jetzt schon einmal im Jahr durchführen lassen.  
Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten darauf zu achten Dich sehr Calciumreich zu ernähren, am besten trinkst Du Mineralwasser mit einem hohen Calziumgehalt.
In den Wintermonaten lass Dir Vit.D3 Tabletten aufschreiben sobald Deine Cortisondosis über 7,5 mg liegt oder aber Du einen T-Score (Knochendichte) von -1,5 hast bekommst Du diese Medis vom Arzt aufgeschrieben.
Das Problem ist nämlich durch die andauernde Entzündung und Cortison baut der Körper Knochensubstanz ab.
Ich bin 35 und habe deswegen schon eine Osteoporose. 
Was das Cortison angeht hoffe ich das Deine Dosis nicht so hoch war das Dein Ergebniss am Montag verfälscht wird. 
Das jetzt das Tramal gegen Tillidin getauscht wird habe ich nicht recht verstanden :Huh?:  
Das Deine Schmerzen durch die Entzündungen kommen ist wohl schon klar aber warum dreht man jetzt schon an Deinen Schmerzmedis ohne Behandlung der Ursachen?
Betreut man Dich im KH durch einen Schmerzdoc?
Das man bei Dir schon Mabthera in Betracht zieht ist erstaunlich.
Eigentlich wird das nur bei TNF alpha Blockerversagern  :Grin:  eingesetzt...aber ich habe doch richtig verstanden das Du erst einen Blocker bekommen hast? 
Welche Arthritis es denn nun ist, ob PsA oder RA (CP) ist eigentlich egal, diese Erkrankungen werden gleich behandelt.
Manchmal hat man auch beides..... 
Lass Dich im übrigen nicht beirren und frage weiter.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ich durch Fragen an Selbstbetroffene viel mehr gelernt habe als durch Erklärung von Ärzten.
Da spielt schon alleine der Zeitfaktor eine Rolle und ausserdem hat man einfach auch Angst vor der Zukunft  :Zwinker: . 
Ich wünsche Dir alles gute und wenn Du Fragen hast immer her damit!  :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## lucy230279

hallo locin, 
moment, moment, moment..das ging mir jetzt alles zu schnell..
also der reihe nach   

> Wie waren Deine Werte?
> Hoffentlich hast Du Dir die Ergebnisse schriftlich geben lassen denn diese Messung solltest Du jetzt schon einmal im Jahr durchführen lassen.

 hab sie jetzt net vorliegen, aber werde darauf achten, dass sie im abschlussbericht stehen   

> Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten darauf zu achten Dich sehr Calciumreich zu ernähren, am besten trinkst Du Mineralwasser mit einem hohen Calziumgehalt.
> In den Wintermonaten lass Dir Vit.D3 Tabletten aufschreiben sobald Deine Cortisondosis über 7,5 mg liegt oder aber Du einen T-Score (Knochendichte) von -1,5 hast bekommst Du diese Medis vom Arzt aufgeschrieben.

 bekomme jetzt schon täglich 2 vitamin-d tabletten   

> Was das Cortison angeht hoffe ich das Deine Dosis nicht so hoch war das Dein Ergebniss am Montag verfälscht wird.

 das hoffe ich auch, hab ja vor dem aufenthalt mit 30 mg angefangen, dann ausgeschlichen auf 20 und bin mittlerweile, glaube ich bei 5 mg   

> Das jetzt das Tramal gegen Tillidin getauscht wird habe ich nicht recht verstanden

 bekomme im moment noch tramal, noch reicht es, 2 mal 100mg, aber es sollte gegen valoron getauscht werden.valoron= tillidin :Huh?:    

> Das Deine Schmerzen durch die Entzündungen kommen ist wohl schon klar aber warum dreht man jetzt schon an Deinen Schmerzmedis ohne Behandlung der Ursachen?

 das weiß ich nicht genau..aber ohne schmerzmedis würde ich gar nicht zurecht kommen..die werd ich ja hoffentlich irgendwann nicht mehr brauchen..die haben schon gesagt, sie müssen mich dann schrittweise wieder entwöhnen, sonst könnte es zu entzugserscheinungen kommen..*grübel*   

> Betreut man Dich im KH durch einen Schmerzdoc?

 nein, aber ich werde sicherlich, wenn ich wieder in leipzig bin, mir ne schmerzambulanz oder ähnliches suchen   

> Das man bei Dir schon Mabthera in Betracht zieht ist erstaunlich.
> Eigentlich wird das nur bei TNF alpha Blockerversagern  eingesetzt...aber ich habe doch richtig verstanden das Du erst einen Blocker bekommen hast?

 mabthera=rituximab :Huh?:   bisher habe ich nur enbrel genommen und der hat versagt, aber komplett    

> Lass Dich im übrigen nicht beirren und frage weiter.
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ich durch Fragen an Selbstbetroffene viel mehr gelernt habe als durch Erklärung von Ärzten.
> Da spielt schon alleine der Zeitfaktor eine Rolle und ausserdem hat man einfach auch Angst vor der Zukunft .

 das werde ich auf jeden fall tun..wenn auch die neuen medis nix helfen, kommt mitte nächsten jahres sowieso was neues raus, was ich dann ausprobieren kann.. 
hab auch gefragt, wie gut denn die chancen stehen, endlich mal in remission zu kommen..antwort: da noch nicht so viele therapien versucht wurden, haben wir noch ne menge chancen.. (hab nämlich auf keinen fall vor, mal im rollstuhl zu landen, also werde ich alles tun, um das zu verhindern, denn davor hab ich große angst)   

> Ich wünsche Dir alles gute und wenn Du Fragen hast immer her damit!

 vielen dank.

----------


## Teetante

Valoron = Tilidin. Und Du wirst sicherlich langsam ausschleichen müssen, wenn Du irgendwann ohne Schmerzmedis leben kannst. Tilidin hat ein hohes Suchtpotenzial.  
Mabthera = Rituximab, Mabthera ist der Handelsname, Rituximab der Wirkstoff.

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante 
vielen dank für die erklärungen. 
hab mich noch mal aufklären lassen vom doc, sowohl bei valoron, als auch bei tramal, besteht suchtpotential, vor allem wenn man es nur bei bedarf nimmt. deshalb bekomm ich es ja jetzt auch regelmäßig.. 
und das langsame ausschleichen haben sie mir schon erklärt, sonst kann es eben zu nebenwirkungen,sprich entzugserscheinungen wie schüttelfrost, schwindel usw. kommen.. 
ich hoffe dass die blocker funktionieren und ich dann ohne schmerzmedis leben kann. da freut sich auch die leber :Smiley:

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy und Teetante, 
ja genau Valoron= Tillidin.
Beide haben Suchtpotential,so weit ich weiß sind im Tramal auch Stimmungsaufhellende Substanzen drin? 
Meinst Du Vit D3 Tabletten also sowas wie Vigantoletten, eine Kombi aus Calzium und Vit.D3 oder Calcium?
Weil zwei Mal täglich Vit.D3 kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen ich denke da hast Du Dich bestimmt verschrieben.  :Smiley:  
Ich weiß nicht wie das hier mit dem zitieren geht deswegen so : 
das weiß ich nicht genau..aber ohne schmerzmedis würde ich gar nicht zurecht kommen..die werd ich ja hoffentlich irgendwann nicht mehr brauchen..die haben schon gesagt, sie müssen mich dann schrittweise wieder entwöhnen, sonst könnte es zu entzugserscheinungen kommen..*grübel* 
Genau aber warum warten die nicht erst Mal ab bis Deine Basis endlich wirkt?
Eigentlich bekommt man erst Tillidin und dann Tramal...so kenne ich es zumindestens.
Aber die werden hoffentlich wissen was sie tun. :Smiley:  
Ansonsten mache Dir nicht so viele Sorgen was die Medis angeht.
Dadurch das wir mitlerweile auch für die Pharmaindustrie interessant geworden sind, wird da sehr stark geforscht.
Orencia/Abatacept ist letztes Jahr noch dazu gekommen 
und auch andere Rheumamedis sind noch als Option vorhanden und sind in der Zulassung.
D.h.heut zu Tage landet man nicht unbedingt im Rollstuhl. 
Hast Du denn schon viele Gelenke zerstört das Du diese Befürchtung hast? 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Lucy und Teetante, 
> ja genau Valoron= Tillidin.
> Beide haben Suchtpotential,so weit ich weiß sind im Tramal auch Stimmungsaufhellende Substanzen drin?

 Keine Ahnung, müßte ich nachschauen. Aber Schmerzfreiheit kann ja auch schon stimmungsaufhellend wirken.    

> Genau aber warum warten die nicht erst Mal ab bis Deine Basis endlich wirkt?
> Eigentlich bekommt man erst Tillidin und dann Tramal...so kenne ich es zumindestens.
> Aber die werden hoffentlich wissen was sie tun.

 Lucy wird hier bestimmt gleich noch selbst schreiben, aber soweit ich es verstanden habe, wirkte bis jetzt kein Basismedikament. Und da Lucy noch arbeiten geht, muß sie wohl oder übel Schmerzmedikamente nehmen, wahrscheinlich auch, um irgendwie über den Tag zu kommen. Was und in welcher Dosierung ist eine andere Sache, die hier im Thread auch schon diskutiert wurde. 
Wieso erst Tramal und dann Tilidin? Soweit ich weiß, kommt das Tilidin nach Tramal, was die Schmerzbekämpfung angeht bzw. wird ja eh nicht pauschal bei allen Schmerzen nach Schema F behandelt.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Maggie

> Hallo!"   
> Von Humira geht man eher davon aus,das es weniger zu Nebenwirkungen oder abstossen kommt. Da Humira zu 100 % Human ist, das heißt der erste menschliche Antikörper

 
Gentechnologische Klassifikation 
Adalimumab ist ein rekombinanter monoklonaler Antikörper, der gentechnologisch in Ovarialzellen des chinesischen Hamsters (CHO-Zellen) mithilfe der Phagen-Antikörper-Display-Technik gewonnen wird. Mit dieser rekombinaten DNA-Technik werden Antikörper in Säugetierzellen gebildet, die variable humane schwere und leichte Ketten sowie konstante humane IgG1:κ-Regionen besitzen. 
Adalimumab ist der erste Antikörper, der als rein human bezeichnet wird. Da Antikörper gegen TNF-α jedoch physiologisch im gesunden Organismus nicht vorkommen, bedeutet rein human, dass seine Fab- und Fc-Regionen mit im Menschen normalerweise vorkommenden Antikörpern weitestgehend identisch sind. Murine Anteile wie bei rein murinen, aber auch chimären oder humanisierten Antikörpern sind nicht enthalten. Adalimumab besteht aus 1330 Aminosäuren und hat eine Molmasse von 146 kD (2, 3).  
 Zentrum für Arzneimittelinformation und Pharmazeutische Praxis (ZAPP) der ABDA
Jägerstraße 49/50
10117 Berlin

----------


## lucy230279

vielen dank für eure antworten,
nun mal der reihe nach 
@locin   

> sind im Tramal auch Stimmungsaufhellende Substanzen drin?

 davon hab ich nur was gemerkt, als ich es bei bedarf genommen hab, stimmungsaufhellend ja, auf jeden fall, aber die ganzen anderen nebenwirkungen wie schwindel, doppelt sehen usw..machen das nicht wett.
jetzt bei konsequenter anwendung fehlen mir zum glück alle nebenwirkungen.
also nach bedarf werde ich es nicht wieder einnehmen. nur konsequenz hilft wirklich.   

> Meinst Du Vit D3 Tabletten also sowas wie Vigantoletten, eine Kombi aus Calzium und Vit.D3 oder Calcium?
> Weil zwei Mal täglich Vit.D3 kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen ich denke da hast Du Dich bestimmt verschrieben.

 also das haben sie mir zumindestens gesagt, aber ich werde gleich morgen nochmal nachfragen   

> Hast Du denn schon viele Gelenke zerstört das Du diese Befürchtung hast?

 also, hab die diagnose seit ca. 1,5 jahren und inzwischen werden die beweglichkeitseinschränkungen immer größer..zum beispiel der rechte ellenbogen: hatte er letztes jahr, als ich zur kur war, noch ein bewegungsdefizit (heißt das so? komme gerade net auf den richtigen begriff) von 10% sind es inzwischen 30% die mir fehlen, trotz physiotherapie.
auch in den händen: letztes jahr konnte ich mit dem daumen noch jeden finger der selben hand problemlos berühren..jetzt gehts nur noch bis zum mittelfinger.. dazu kommt, dass sich bereits an gelenken beider hände knochen oder knöchelchen bilden die da nicht hingehören, also da wächst was dazu.. 
die ergüsse in den knien werden ca. aller 2monate konsequent punktiert.
und die zehen sind auch dabei sich zu verformen. 
dazu kommen chronische blockaden im rücken, siehe auch mein profil..
noch ist das alles nicht so tragisch. ich hoffe, dass ich das durch passende medikamente und konsequente passive physiotherapie wieder hinbekomme, bzw. verlangsamen oder gar aufhalten kann. 
ich mach mir da jetzt nicht jeden tag gedanken drum, sonst würde ich durchdrehn. ich hoffe einfach es vermeiden zu können.. 
@teetante   

> Aber Schmerzfreiheit kann ja auch schon stimmungsaufhellend wirken

 das ist definitiv richtig. dieser aussage ist nichts hinzuzufügen.   

> Lucy wird hier bestimmt gleich noch selbst schreiben, aber soweit ich es verstanden habe, wirkte bis jetzt kein Basismedikament. Und da Lucy noch arbeiten geht, muß sie wohl oder übel Schmerzmedikamente nehmen, wahrscheinlich auch, um irgendwie über den Tag zu kommen.

 auch das ist absolut richtig. begonnen habe ich mit 10mg mtx in tablettenform, dann erhöhung auf 15mg.  dann das ganze in form von subkutanen spritzen. dazu arcoxia und bei bedarf novalgin. 
im februar war ich schonmal im krankenhaus, da wurde dem mtx nun arava, also leflunomid hinzugefügt. das hab ich leider überhaupt nicht vertragen, es kam zu hautausschlägen und übelkeit. 
dann habe ich den ersten alpha-blocker bekommen, enbrel, auch in form von spritzen, 50 mg und weiterhin mtx. 
leider hat enbrel überhaupt keine wirkung gezeigt (hab es 4 wochen genommen) im gegenteil die schmerzen wurden eher größer (was aber sicher am akuten schub liegt, nicht an enbrel). 
da ich in einer bank arbeite, war es absolut unmöglich ohne schmerzmedikamente über den tag zu kommen. zum teil muss ich ja 10 stunden am schalter stehen und auch in die knie gehn, was mir oft die tränen in die augen getrieben hat..meine handgelenke habe ich schon mit orthesen geschützt..aber irgendwann ging es nicht mehr so weiter, schon weil ich nicht auf dauer ständig unkontrolliert schmerzmedis nehmen kann, wurde j auch schwierig mit konzentrieren. 
ich hoffe ich hab alle fragen beantwortet

----------


## Locin32

Liebe Lucy, 
erst 1 1/2 Jahre und dann schon so viele Einschränkungen. :Shocked:  
Ich habe diese blöde Erkrankung auch seit ca.4-5 Jahren.
Alleine zu akzeptieren das man das hat und man Medis nehmen muss die auch nicht ohne sind das dauert....
Jeder Schub wirft einen wieder zurück, die Schmerzen wünscht man noch nicht mal seinem ärgsten Feind....
Ich kann Dir nur sagen das die richtige Basistherapie Dir wieder Lebensqualität bringen wird, wo Du schon nicht mehr dachtest das Du sie jemals wieder bekommen wirst.  :Smiley: 
Leider kann das dauern, muss aber nicht  :Zwinker: .
Das Problem ist einfach auch oft, das man meint das die Medis alles so machen wie es mal war.
Damit will ich Dich nicht entmutigen sondern Dir sagen das Du mehr auf Dich acht geben musst.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen das man jetzt das Medikament findet was Dir hilft!  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## lucy230279

@locin 
hab vielen lieben dank für deine aufmunternden worte.
ich glaube nicht, dass die medis wieder alles so machen wie es war, damt hab ich mich abgefunden. 
aber es soll nicht mehr schlimmer werden, bzw. zumindestens verlangsamt werden..
ich hab das immer so abgetan diese krankheit, aber mittlerweile weiß ich, bzw hab ich erkannt,dass ich vieles anders machen muss, um noch lange zeit damit gut leben zu können. 
ich drück dir auch die daumen, dass alles gut geht, bzw. bleibt. bekommst du auch alpha-blocker? 
(vielleicht hast du das schon gesagt und ich habs übersehn, dann entschuldige bitte)

----------


## lucy230279

jetzt bin ich sauer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry_shut_up:  :angry_hair: 
hatte gerade chefarztvisite, was ich da gehört habe, hat mir gleich die sprach verschlagen, so dass mir überhaupt keine fragen mehr eingefallen sind. 
prof sagte, dass man natürlich enbrel erst 9-12 wochen ausprobieren muss, bevor man endgültig behaupten kann, dass es nicht funktioniert. ich hatte es ja "nur" 4 wochen. 
das heißt, ich mache jetzt mit enbrel weiter, wir erhöhen mtx auf 20 mg und ich bekomme noch ne prednisolon-stoßtherapie. 
da hätte ich mir die ganze sch.. hier sparen können, das hätte auch meine rheumatologin machen können. 
bin noch neben der spur und muss mir erstmal in ruhe überlegen, welche fragen ich jetzt stellen werde, ohne auszurasten. 
auf jeden fall geht es nicht, dass ich nochmal 9 wochen warte, mit schmerzen, nur damit das versagen des medikaments endgültig festgestellt wird. 
außerdem muss ich meine ärztin wechseln, das geht so nicht weiter. ich hab die nase voll.. 
entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich hier gerade durchdrehe, ich versuch mich erstmal runterzufahren und dann werde ich nochmal mit den ärzten reden.

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy, 
jetzt atme mal tief durch....
Ist es schon etwas besser?
Das Leben eines Rheumatikers ist....warten!Leider!
Ich warte auch seit geraumer Zeit darauf das man bei mir einen TNF Alpha Blocker ansetzt.
Zur Zeit nehme ich Arava, Sulfasalazin und 5 mg Cortison,MTX habe ich leider nicht vertragen sonst hätte ich es noch als dritte Basis dazu bekommen.
Im Moment bin ich mit meiner Tochter (11) in der Abklärung,da bin ich zweitrangig  :Smiley: . 
Dadurch das die Medis so teuer sind müssen die,außer es gibt starke Nebenwirkungen, jedes Medikament bis zum Ende ausprobieren.
Das Vorgehen des Chefarzt ist also normal, tut mir natürlich Leid für Dich weil Du jetzt den Kram ausbaden musst.
Auch die Stoßtherapie ist das normale Prozedere, meistens über 6 Wochen langsam runter reduziert bis zur Erhaltungsdosis.
Mittlerweile wird auch das Cortison mit zu den Basistherapien gezählt. 
Das Du Dein Leben auf Rheuma einstellen musst ist leider wahr.
Du musst genau wissen wo Deine Grenzen sind und darfst Dich auf keinen Fall übernehmen, das rächt sich nämlich relativ schnell mit einem Schub.
Leider kommt damit das Umfeld nicht so klar  :Grin:  weil man ja nichts sieht. 
Bist Du generell unzufrieden mit Deiner Rheumadocin oder warum willst Du wechseln? 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## lucy230279

nach viel kaffee, hab ich mich inzwischen schon etwas runtergefahren..
da beide ärzte, stationsarzt und chefarzt, nicht mehr zugange sind, hab ich ihnen jetzt ne mail geschrieben.. 
hab meine situation noch mal erklärt, dass ich auf keinen fall noch 9 wochen mit schmerzen leben kann, da ich alleinstehend bin und manche sachen ja schon gar nicht mehr machen kann. 
selbst das spritzen ist manchmal ein ding der unmöglichkeit, weil ich die spritze entweder nicht halten kann oder den arm nicht bis zum bauch bekomme. 
stoßtherapie heißt in diesem fall, 3 tage infusion, das hatte ich schon öfter und es hat immer so 2 wochen angehalten. 
ich warte mal ne antwort ab. kann es ja nur versuchen.. :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
das das umfeld das nicht akzeptiert ist für mich auch eine sache, die ich nur langsam begreifen kann.
ja, man sieht nix, das stimmt.. dann gibt es abslut schmerzfreie zeiten, dann mal wieder zeiten, wo überhaupt nichts mehr geht.. wenn man das nicht wirklich selber hat oder mediziner ist, kann man das nicht nachvollziehn..fühle mich damit oft vor den kopf gestoßen..aber ich komm damit klar..denn es geht um mich und nicht um andere.. 
meine rheumatologin, naja, die is so n fall für sich. ich denke schon, dass sie das nötige fachwissen hat, aber manchmal verzweifle ich an ihr. 
wenn sie dann sagt "ich weiß nicht mehr was ich mit ihnen machen soll" oder "wollen sie mal dieses oder jenes medikament ausprobieren?" dann hört für mich das verständnis als patient auf.. auch bedauert sie mich ständig..das hilft mir nicht weiter..ich brauch eher motivation anstatt mitleid. 
mal sehn, das prob ist, dass es meines wissens nur ca. 4 rheumatologen in meinem wohnort gibt und deren termine auf monate im voraus ausgebucht sind.. :loser_3_cut:  
ich muss nochmal darüber nachdenken...

----------


## Locin32

Liebe Lucy, 
das einzige was da hilft, ist wirklich das Du ein Experte in Deiner Erkrankung wirst.
Das Du Deiner Rheumatologin sagen musst was jetzt gemacht werden soll ist kein Zustand.
Du willst ja kein Mitleid sondern Hilfe, jemanden der Dich Ernst nimmt.
Ich würde mir einen Termin bei einem anderen Rheumatologen holen,in Absprache mit Deinem Hausdoc.
Es ist ganz wichtig das Du einen Dok hast dem Du Vertrauen kannst, schließlich legst Du Dein Leben in seine Hände.
Ich würde aber erstmal nicht mit Deiner Rheumadocin brechen, sondern Dir erstmal den anderen Dok angucken.
Schließlich wartest Du sicher bis zu sieben Monate bis Du einen Termin beim neuen Doc bekommst und vielleicht sagt der Dir dann noch weniger zu. 
Ich hatte das damals auch.
Meine damalige Rheumadocin hat mir gesagt das sie mir Quensyl verschreibt wenn ich das möchte...
Möchte man das?Sie muss das doch entscheiden können, nicht ich!
Wer hat denn den ganzen Kram studiert? :Smiley: 
Leider ist meine Achtung was die Ärzteschaft angeht seeeehr gesunken.
Ich habe doch länger gebraucht bis ich meinen jetzigen Rheumadoc gefunden habe aber mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Kennst Du diese Liste?: http://www.rheuma-online.de/aerzteliste/liste/ 
Da stehen Ärzte drin die von Usern empfohlen wurden. 
Diese Stoßtherapie per Tropf kenne ich gar nicht.
Bei mir ist eine Stoßtherapie oral 30 mg Prednisolon über 5 Tage,dann 15 mg über 5 Tage, dann 10 mg 5 Tage,dann 7,5mg 5 Tage und dann wieder auf 5mg.
Bei stärkeren Schüben wird das ganze auf 10 Tage verlängert oder ich bleibe halt bei 10 mg stehen.
Allerdings darf ich so etwas zwar alleine Anfangen muss aber am dritten Tag meinem Rheumadoc Bescheid geben. 
Ich hatte mal durch meinen Tinnitus eine Infusion mit 100 mg Cortison und einem Durchblutungsfördernden Mittel über drei Tage...da bin ich fast abgedreht (Depris)
Außerdem ist danach meine Psoriasis schön wieder aufgeblüht.
Das nennt man wohl rebound-effekt deswegen bin ich jetzt wegen des Cortisons etwas vorsichtiger aber das Cortison ist nun mal das bestwirksamste Medi was wir zur Zeit kennen. 
Habe ich richtig verstanden das Du Morgens spritzt?
Wieviel Enbrel bekommst Du?
Zwei Mal 25 oder einmal 50?
Ich kann Dir bei spezifischen Fragen wirklich auch Rheuma-Online empfehlen.
Daher habe ich auch all mein Wissen. :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## lucy230279

danke für die empfehlung. auf dieser seite bin ich übrigens bereits user  :Smiley:  
bei meiner stoßtherapie werden 3 mal je 250mg an Flüssigkeit intravenös verabreicht.
Wieviel davon jetzt Cortison ist und wieviel NaCl kann ich dir noch net genau sagen..sag ich dir dann aber bescheid. 
na mal sehn, wie das mit den blockern weitergeht.

----------


## lucy230279

so, hatte ja ne fette email an die docs geschrieben. die haben sich nochmal besprochen und der stationsarzt kam heute abend extra noch mal rein. 
wir werden bei enbrel bleiben, allerdings 2 mal /woche 50mg dazu erhöhung mtx auf 20mg.
als schmerzmedis bleiben wir erstmal bei tramal, dazu kommt voltaren als nsar, inklusive tabletten für den magen. 
am mittwoch ist szintigraphie, danach gehts sofort los mit cortison. 
sollte sich das gesamtbild in 8-9 wochen nicht gebessert haben, bin ich wieder hier und bekomme einen anderen blocker, aber nicht remicade...hab vergessen wie der heißt- 
also etwas erfolg hatte ich schon..aber fahre immer noch mit rolli durch die gegend..hoffe bald schmerzfrei zu sein..

----------


## lucy230279

so. zwischenstand..
nach 8 erfolglosen versuchen (leider haben sie auch nen nerv getroffen), hab ich beim 9.versuch nun endlich ne flexüle in der armbeuge..wow, das istr schmerzhaft..aber nagut..hab jetzt endlich cortison 3 tage lang 250 mg..da wirds doch aufwärts gehn..zumindestens für die nächsten paar wochen.. 
heute morgen war ich bei der szintigraphie..4 stunden..pfftt..ich hoffe morgen die ergebnisse zur visite zu bekommen... 
hier mal zur info, wer es wissen will: folgende medis bekomm ich hier (nicht alle täglich, aber fast) 
mtx 
enbrel 
clexane
tramal
voltaren
calcium
folsan
nexium
cortison als infusion  
so ich glaub ich hab nix vergessen  :laughter10:

----------


## lucy230279

so, am montag werde ich entlassen..medikamente hab ich mir bei meiner rheumatologin schon bestellt, die wird sie mir von der apotheke am dienstag liefern lassen.. 
mal ne frage, hab ja hier folsan bekommen..mein rheumatologin meinte das ist nur notwendig, wenn ich durch das methotrexat nebenwirkungen bekommen sollte, ansonten bräuchte ich das nicht? 
hat jemand damit erfahrungen?

----------


## Maggie

Hi Lucy, 
weiss ja nicht was folsan ist aber ich vermute dass dies Folsäure ist!!?
Crohnpatienten die MTX bekommen, bekommen gleichzeitig Folsäure um die Nebenwirkungen abzuschwächen.  
Habe hier etwas gefunden: Methotrexat (MTX) ist ein Antagonist (Gegenspieler) der zur B-Vitamingruppe gerhörenden Folsäure. Es greift in den Zellstoffwechsel ein. In niedriger Dosierung wirkt MTX überwiegend entzündungshemmend......
-------------------------------------------------------------
Zur Gabe von MTX gehört auch die Einnahme von Folsäuretabletten. Die Gabe ist notwendig, da die Menge an Folsäure, die mit der Nahrung aufgenommen wird (Milch, Hefe, Leber, Niere), nicht ausreicht...... 
hier noch ein Link zu MTX: http://www.derma.de/bochum_old/Scien...ethotrexat.htm   
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## lucy230279

na meine ärztin meinte halt auch, um die nebenwirkungen abzuschwächen..aber ich habe das mtx bisher super vertragen, auch wenn es noch net wirkliche wirkung gezeigt hat.. 
deshalb brauche ich es wohl auch nicht *grübel*

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy!   

> prof sagte, dass man natürlich enbrel erst 9-12 wochen ausprobieren muss, bevor man endgültig behaupten kann, dass es nicht funktioniert. ich hatte es ja "nur" 4 wochen.

 Das habe ich damals schon gesagt, dass es normal viel länger dauert. Bis man endgültig sagen kann, dass es wirklich nichts hilft.  
Und wegen Fölsäure einen Tag vorher oder nachher auf jedenfall nicht am gleich Tag von MTX, hab ich dir auch schon mal gesagt.  
Genau so wie CalDVita zum Beispiel eben bei Kortison. Das wird bei mir immer gemacht.  
Was hilft es mir die Sachen erst zu nehmen, wenn ich die Nebenwirkungen habe. Ich will sie ja nicht, deshalb vorbeugen.  
Wünsch dir alles Gute

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Lucy, 
die Folsäure habe ich auch von der ersten Spritze an mit aufgeschrieben bekommen.
Am besten man nimmt es 48 Std. nach der Spritze um das Mtx wieder aus dem Körper zu bekommen.
Wenn Du mal richtig Klasse Haarausfall hattest dann nimmst Du es gerne  :Zwinker: : 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32 
P.S.:Wenn der Doc das nicht aufschreiben möchte kaufe es selber, ist nicht so teuer.

----------


## Teetante

@ Lucy,  
bist Du denn jetzt aus dem KH raus? Und wie geht es weiter?  
Und wofür nimmst Du wieviel Clexane?

----------


## lucy230279

hi, 
bin heut die letzte nacht im krankenhaus. sollte ja schon montag raus..aber naja..
nebenwirkungen wie übelkeit über 4 tage und schwindel haben das verhindert. 
dann sollte ich heute raus..hatte aber darum gebeten, die schmerzmitteldosis zu verändern, da diese letzte nacht und heute morgen nicht mehr ausgereicht haben...okay, tramal sollte nimmer erhöht werden..also nehmen wir jetzt tillidin, zusammen mit novalgin..aber da wollte er halt noch ne nacht abwarten wie ich das vertrage..
ach ja, clexane hab ich als blutverdünnung bekommen gegen evtl thrombosen..wieviel ich bekommen habe kann ich dir aber nicht sagen..aber jeden tag seit ich hier bin, immer in den bauch (der ist ganz schön blau, lol) 
folgende medikation werde ich die nächsten wochen erstmal nehmen:
mtx 20mg, einmal pro woche
enbrel 50 mg, zweimal pro woche, also jeweils 50
tillidin täglich 200mg, 100 früh, 100 abends
novalgin täglich 60 ml, 30 früh,30 abends
voltaren, dosierung weiß ich net genau
dazu nexium, bzw pantozol als magenschutz
folsan, da muss ich aber nochmal schaun, wieviel und wann
und cortison ist nach der stoßtherapie erstmal auf 10mg.. 
dazu konsequente physiotherapie,durch die schmerzmedis sind ja die schmerzen auch erstmal unterdrückt, so dass ne schmerzfreie physio möglich ist..mir fehlen schon überall ein paar prozent bis zur endgradigen bewegung (heißt das so? grübel).. 
leider wurde nun bei der szintigraphie auch festgestellt, dass einige gelenke schon zum teil unwiderruflich geschädigt sind, damit hatte ich net gerechnet..um so wichtiger ist, die ja zum größten teil noch vorhandene beweglichkeit zu erhalten und zum teil auch wieder herzustellen.. 
und zum guten schluss werde ich sicherlich auch eine ernährungsumstellung vornehmen...werde alles tun, was ich kann um ein weiteres, so schnelles, fortschreiten der krankheit zu verhindern.. 
in ca 8 wochen werden wir sehn, ob sich neue entzündungen gebildet haben, und ob ich die schmerzmedis dann auch absetzen kann..
wenn das alles so funktioniert, was ich hoffe, dann bleiben wir bei enbrel..wenn nicht, muss ich wieder ins kh und wir versuchen ne andere therapie.. 
das wird schon gut gehn..hab im mom nur noch ganz wenige schmerzen,kaum der rede wert und endlich keine morgensteifigkeit mehr :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy,  
ich wollte mal hören, wie es Dir so geht? Nimmst Du noch alle Medis wie im letzten Beitrag geschrieben? 
Bist Du krankgeschrieben oder kannst Du arbeiten? 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

hey Andrea, 
danke der Nachfrage.
Cortison ist derzeit auf Erhaltungsdosis mit 5mg. Ansonsten ist alles so geblieben.
Hatte ja dazu noch diverse Medis wegen chronischer Sinusitis. Dazu werde ich hier aber gleich ein extra Thema aufmachen. 
Ganz schmerzfrei bin ich nicht, aber die meiste Zeit ist das schon okay.Gibt halt ab und zu schnell einschießende Schmerzen, gerade bei unglücklichen Bewegungen, v.a Ellenbogen- und Handgelenke.
Hab mal versucht, die Schmerzmedis wegzulassen, aber das funktioniert (noch) überhaupt nicht. 
Die Frage nach Krankschreibung stellt sich derzeit nicht. Bin zum 31.12. entlassen (betriebsbedingte Kündigung) und seit dem 01.07. beurlaubt. Das hat derzeit für mich Vorteile, denn da kann ich mich in Ruhe auf meine Gesundheit konzentrieren. 
Wie gesagt, ob das Enbrel wirkt, sehen wir erst in ein paar Wochen.

----------


## lucy230279

So mal zur Aktualisierung, 
nachdem auch die doppelte Höchstdosis Enbrel nicht ausgereicht hat und ich jetzt 6 Wochen ohne Basismedikation war, nehme ich ab heute Humira. 
Hab gehört, damit gibts gute Erfahrungen. Wie is das bei euch?

----------


## Muschel

@ Lucy,  
ich kann Dir zu Humira nix sagen.  
Mich würde aber mal interessieren, wie es Dir jetzt die 6 Wochen ohne Basismedikation ergangen ist? 
(kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, nachdem Du hier immer von starken Schmerzen schreibst. Hast Du denn Schmerzmedis genommen in den 6 Wochen?) 
LG, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

also am Anfang wirkte das MTX noch nach..aber so nach 3 Wochen wurden die Schmerzen wieder stärker..Hab also echt gemerkt, dass es ohne Basismedikation nicht geht.
Gibt halt auch Bewegungseinschränkungen..in den Ellenbogen zum Beispiel fehlen 25%..und es gab auch Tage, in denen ich wegen den Sprunggelenken gar nicht mehr auftreten konnte..
Aber ich hoffe das wird jetzt wieder besser.Werd mir heute Humira spritzen.. 
Habe in der Zeit weiterhin Schmerzmedis genommen..Tillidin, Voltaren resinat und Novalgin..das machte das ganze erträglich..auf der Schmerzskala war ich dann noch so bei 5..
Akzeptabel wären für mich 1-2..

----------


## Muschel

Dann viel Erfolg mit dem Humira!  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Vielen Dank :shy_flower:

----------

